# Gypsies near Ilkeston Derbyshire



## mickyb

Just to warn people around Ilkeston Kirk-Hallam and Stapleford keep an eye on your dogs (as well as property) as I saw gypsies move in on waste land at Stanton this morning right next to 12 houses


----------



## candysmum

Whats wrong with Gypsies moving in places?


----------



## candysmum

hawksport said:


> It's private property


ahhhh i see.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> It's private property


Doesnt mean their going to go round on the rob though


----------



## Kinjilabs

Devil-Dogz said:


> Doesnt mean their going to go round on the rob though


Do you have them near you?


----------



## jamie1977

Find it fairly offensive that people automatically assume gypsies are all thieves.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Kinjilabs said:


> Do you have them near you?


Have done in the past - not for a while, as the feilds got blocked of with large stones - To be fair I had walked the dogs through them before, when going through onto the county feilds - not been fearful or thought they were there to cause harm. Were always respectful towards me and the dogs.


----------



## JJAK

not meaning to stir anything, 
But i know of 3 terrier that have been taken from that area within the last 2 week....all from farms/stables. 

Apparently (this is from a friend whos dog was taken)whoever is doing it, is driving past in a white transit van, stopping, calling the dog, then grabbing it, throwing it in the van and driving off. So far shes had no luck at all locating her pet. (by the way she was on her own land, walking to get her horse with her dog offlead like she did every single day!)


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Dog owners shouldnt be giving people the chance to steal their dogs.. no one would get the chance with mine..... Gypsies, the queen or anyone else..


----------



## jamie1977

JJAK said:


> not meaning to stir anything,
> But i know of 3 terrier that have been taken from that area within the last 2 week....all from farms/stables.
> 
> Apparently (this is from a friend whos dog was taken) They are driving past in a white transit van, stopping, calling the dog, then grabbing it, throwing it in the van and driving off. So far shes had no luck at all locating her pet.


Yes there are indeed cases of dognapping but that does make all Gypsies thieves does it?? And how do you know if they were Gypsies (as this thread makes out) they may be Irish Travellers? Sterotyping a whole race of people due to their beliefs/way of living is discriminating, racist and down right unfair regardless if they are Gypsies, or Irish Travellers.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> You've never put your dog in the garden and took your eyes of it for 5 minutes?


Of course - but the fence is secure and I would hear someone trying to get in - it wouldnt be easy, and the dogs would go mad!


----------



## JJAK

jamie1977 said:


> Yes there are indeed cases of dognapping but that does make all Gypsies thieves does it?? And how do you know if they were Gypsies (as this thread makes out) they may be Irish Travellers? Sterotyping a whole race of people due to their beliefs/way of living is discriminating, racist and down right unfair regardless if they are Gypsies, or Irish Travellers.


You dont need to tell me, 
Im good friends with alot of gypsies, i go to appleby horse fair every year....not me youve got to convince!


----------



## jamie1977

JJAK said:


> You dont need to tell me,
> Im good friends with alot of gypsies, i go to appleby horse fair every year....not me youve got to convince!


Sorry for jumping down your throat 

Just annoys me that people think it's ok to sterotype people due to their way of life, when if it was colour it would be a whole different ball game. Racism is much more than just discriminating due to colour.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> I had 6ft fencing all the way round but my lurchers weren't good guards


well I am sorry to hear that  - The only one that wouldnt make a fuss is the Spinone.. The rest would go mental.


----------



## JJAK

jamie1977 said:


> Sorry for jumping down your throat
> 
> Just annoys me that people think it's ok to sterotype people due to their way of life, when if it was colour it would be a whole different ball game. Racism is much more than just discriminating due to colour.


Its alright, 
I think 'gypsies' are a touchy subject regardless of what your other beliefs on racism/discrimination are. they come with the 'reputation' and alot of people wont give them a chance fullstop.


----------



## jamie1977

hawksport said:


> Who said all gypsies are thieves?


The tone of the OP of "Gypsies have moved into wasteland so you better watch your property and dogs....."

Imagine if I had posted "Last week a coloured guy stole my mobile phone, so I advise you to watch your stuff if you meet coloured people because they might steal your stuff". There would be an uproar.

Not that it makes much difference to my point, but how does the OP know they are Gypsies, they may be Irish Travellers. So labelling these people as Gypsies may be incorrect, plus unfair on Romany Gypsies. As would labelling all Gypsies or Irish Travellers as thieves.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> Much easier and safer just to keep an eye on them in the first place


Exactly and everyone has the ability to steal from you..  So just best to always be aware.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> They do but it's easier to get things back from some people


I wouldnt care who had stole my stuff if it was worth getting back like my dogs are I will fight them myself, backed up or not, in dangers or not.


----------



## jamie1977

hawksport said:


> The way I look at it.
> If the bloke up the road steals something from you there is the option of either involving the police or sorting it out yourself.
> If a person who travels steals from you 90% of the time the police will do nothing and if you want to sort it out yourself it gets very messy.
> Much easier and safer just to keep an eye on them in the first place


Devil Dogz has said it already. What makes the threat from Joe from down the road any more or less than the threat from a Gypsy/Irish Traveller? To make out there is an increased threat from someone due to their beliefs/race is discrimination, something which can be acted upon under british law.


----------



## JJAK

although, as has also been said 90+% of the time, if travellers are concerned....police wont intervine!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> As I did and would rather not do again


Good on you.. I doubt anyone would like to be in that situation, but most of us would act the same.


----------



## jamie1977

hawksport said:


> For a start they are harder to find because they travel


they may be. But to come on here and post along the lines of "watch out gypsies are about" is discriminating. Regardless of the intent of the person saying, the law states it is how the comments are received that is the deciding factor.

And I find the fact that this group who have moved into this wasteland have been labelled as possible thieves due to them being gypsies (which I would gladly put money on them not being gypsies but irish travellers) as racist.


----------



## jamie1977

Thread screen grabbed for advice from EHRC tomorrow.


----------



## jamie1977

hawksport said:


> Maybe it is and maybe I am because tommorow when I park there I will lock my car which I usually don't bother doing


A Mod was aware of my feelings of discrimination ............you


----------



## momentofmadness

hawksport said:


> The way I look at it.
> If the bloke up the road steals something from you there is the option of either involving the police or sorting it out yourself.
> If a person who travels steals from you 90% of the time the police will do nothing and if you want to sort it out yourself it gets very messy.
> Much easier and safer just to keep an eye on them in the first place


Exactly.. Firstly.. If its private property they shouldn't be there.. Is that not wrong????

secondly my sis has land stables etc.. they had them move on their land.. have you tried getting them off, when they are stealing your chickens etc.. ????

ourts etc take a long time.. Police try to avoid on going on any traveller sites.. The thought of having there cars stoned or being dragged out and intimidated kind of keeps most off...

Farm by my sis had this problem.. he got rid.. using Pig slurry..  He spread it round all the caravans so if they drove on they had to walk through it when they got out of their cars and into the vans the smell is horrendous and takes ages to get rid of.. They stoned the tractor whilst he was doing it.. It was the farmers land.. the police were called did and did nothing... so a few more tractors came to get the job done as quick as poss..

Now my mum used to have a few Gypsy friends. She speaks very highly of them.. I have one my self.. he races trotters.. he is a fab guy and has been a great help to me at times.. He was a true gypsy.. 
Now most you meet these days are travellers who don't pay taxes etc.. drive round in brand new 4X4 and couldn't give a stuff about your property or what you own.. Quite happily take your fence down to get on your land or fill the trench you dug over night on the sly.. and you find them there in the morn..

So is all I can say.. is I am not racist or gypsyiest.. Im going off experiences here..


----------



## momentofmadness

momentofmadness said:


> Exactly.. Firstly.. If its private property they shouldn't be there.. Is that not wrong????
> 
> secondly my sis has land stables etc.. they had them move on their land.. have you tried getting them off, when they are stealing your chickens etc.. ????
> 
> ourts etc take a long time.. Police try to avoid on going on any traveller sites.. The thought of having there cars stoned or being dragged out and intimidated kind of keeps most off...
> 
> Farm by my sis had this problem.. he got rid.. using Pig slurry..  He spread it round all the caravans so if they drove on they had to walk through it when they got out of their cars and into the vans the smell is horrendous and takes ages to get rid of.. They stoned the tractor whilst he was doing it.. It was the farmers land.. the police were called did and did nothing... so a few more tractors came to get the job done as quick as poss..
> 
> Now my mum used to have a few Gypsy friends. She speaks very highly of them.. I have one my self.. he races trotters.. he is a fab guy and has been a great help to me at times.. He was a true gypsy..
> Now most you meet these days are travellers who don't pay taxes etc.. drive round in brand new 4X4 and couldn't give a stuff about your property or what you own.. Quite happily take your fence down to get on your land or fill the trench you dug over night on the sly.. and you find them there in the morn..
> 
> So is all I can say.. is I am not racist or gypsyiest.. Im going off experiences here..


Oh yeah.. the travellers you generally speak of.. are not Gypsies.. and Gypsies would be deeply offended of you calling them that!!! They are what Gypsies call tinkers..

Have you ever had the chance to meet a true Gypsy??
I imagine there are nice travellers like there are nice people in every walk of life..


----------



## jamie1977

hawksport said:


> Apart from the first post which could be seen as racist as far as I could see the rest wasn't. If you wanted it closing you should of reported that first post instead of joining in on the thread.


I felt I had a right to

a) stand up for gypsies who are commonly tarred with the actions of irish travellers.
b) highlight such comments are racist
c) mention it as unfair to label a whole way of living as thieves, due to instances in the past.
d) Mention that such intances represent a really small portion of the traveller/romany community.
e) mention anyone can steal your stuff whether white,black,a traveller, male, female or etc.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

momentofmadness said:


> So is all I can say.. is I am not racist or gypsyiest.. Im going off experiences here..


Thing is though MOM - people will have bad experience with people in all areas.. Them claiming benefits, their not all lazy scum.. Vets given bad advice, doesnt mean all do..Teachers being un professional again not all, coloured people being rude and causing harm, not all do.. Yada Yada.. You cant class all the same.. or I wouldnt get on with anyone


----------



## momentofmadness

jamie1977 said:


> I felt I had a right to
> 
> a) stand up for gypsies who are commonly tarred with the actions of irish travellers.
> b) highlight such comments are racist
> c) mention it as unfair to label a whole way of living as thieves, due to instances in the past.
> d) Mention that such intances represent a really small portion of the traveller/romany community.
> e) mention anyone can steal your stuff whether white,black,a traveller, male, female or etc.


Jamie.. if a load of caravans moved in on the field next to you.. Believe me you would be worried..

Ive had them knock on my door.. ask me to sell them dogs and my caravan.. or have you got anything worth weighing in we can take off your hands.. 
They stole my sisters kids blinking goose.. what ya reckon they did with it at easter Jamie.. ?? her kids were devastated.. When you have experience like that.. we all know there are good somewhere.. But it makes you dubious of them all... !


----------



## momentofmadness

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thing is though MOM - people will have bad experience with people in all areas.. Them claiming benefits, their not all lazy scum.. Vets given bad advice, doesnt mean all do..Teachers being un professional again not all, coloured people being rude and causing harm, not all do.. Yada Yada.. You cant class all the same.. or I wouldnt get on with anyone


Yeah I know this.. but when you have a few bad experiences .. The you are dubious as I have said in my next post..

The women love toy breed..


----------



## jamie1977

momentofmadness said:


> Jamie.. if a load of caravans moved in on the field next to you.. Believe me you would be worried..
> 
> Ive had them knock on my door.. ask me to sell them dogs and my caravan.. or have you got anything worth weighing in we can take off your hands..
> They stole my sisters kids blinking goose.. what ya reckon they did with it at easter Jamie.. ?? her kids were devastated.. When you have experience like that.. we all know there are good somewhere.. But it makes you dubious of them all... !


Not really the point but Gypsies (the term used in the OP) do not do things like that. Most of that stuff is carried out by Irish Travellers.

That does not make it ok to tar all Irish Travellers with that same brush, nor label the whole travelling community as Gypsies.And as someone who has links to that community I find the labelling of a whole way of life as thieves racist.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah I know this.. but when you have a few bad experiences .. The you are dubious as I have said in my next post..
> 
> The women love toy breed..


  LOL doubt they would like our toy breed.. Mind you being oven ready might help


----------



## momentofmadness

Devil-Dogz said:


> LOL doubt they would like our toy breed.. Mind you being oven ready might help


.. Its true hun.. they are of great value to the women.. love their little pets.. 

You know.. on another forum I go on.. some volunteers did a thing.. they went onto the sites to retrieve stolen dogs.. These are dogs that have been micro chipped and registered as stolen.. the type you never see again.. they have gone to loads of sites.. and to my knowledge have returned a few dogs.. 

Farmers will tell you not to have unspayed guard dogs as they will throw a bitch in season over the fence to keep the dogs occupied..

Amazing what lengths people will go to when they want something you have..

My ex rang me from the car booty the other month.. did I still want a terrier.. Well I did but couldn't he said there are half a dozen litters here.. Jr xchi Jr x westie..Jr x Pug Jr x etc etc etc.. £15.00 each.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Thats sad - and dont talk about breeding - jeez you know what that does to me!!


----------



## jamie1977

And this is why I went straight to EHRC and not report it to a mod first. As I member of a family with Romany blood I find the whole thread racist so I am exercising my right under UK Law.


----------



## momentofmadness

jamie1977 said:


> Not really the point but Gypsies (the term used in the OP) do not do things like that. Most of that stuff is carried out by Irish Travellers.
> 
> That does not make it ok to tar all Irish Travellers with that same brush, nor label the whole travelling community as Gypsies.And as someone who has links to that community I find the labelling of a whole way of life as thieves racist.


Like I said Jamie.. I have a true Romany friend.. a true Romany would not leave rubbish about.. they would not cause havoc in the local town, They wouldn't dream of taking anything tha wasn't there's. They have great respect for themselves and all they meet.. But there are very few TRUE Romany's about..


----------



## momentofmadness

You know.. I have two true episodes that happened here.. via the same travellers.. I was about 14 years old

My mum.. she broke down in her cortina.. with all our tack in the car.. Two came over and asked if they could help.. she explained.. and they got my mum a lift home and said they would watch the car... True to their word they did.. 


The same community.. it was just near are school.. Same place my mum had broke down.. I was pedalling to the farm past them.. some kids came chasing me with a broom handle.. I pedalled as fast as I could whilst they were jeering.. cacking my pants..... And got away..

A couple of days later.. two lads were leaving school on bike and a bunch of the travellers kids chased them.. they poke the broom handle through the spokes of one of the lads wheels sending him over the handle bars... The kids jeered and laughed and a passer by rang the police and an ambulance.. Funny... the kids vanished.. and nothing was ever done about it.. the school requested no one walked or rode their bikes past the site.. as it was un safe.. they provided extra transport.. The kids was in hospital from his injuries and the bike was quite damaged.. 

So stand by what you think.. of them.. I have my own opinions.. And own experiences of which to go by.. And I will stand by them...


----------



## staceydawlz

i really think this subject is a bit far to be honest and in some of the posts could be seen as racist ...i personally have never met a gypsy(not that i know of) but i would also never discriminate agaist them...alot of them actually have money so why would they steel a dog when they could buy one??...i also think stating that a load of them have moved somewhere keep an eye on ur dogs is very racist wheather youve had a problem with them before or not like its already been said u wouldnt say a group of coloured people have moved in just down the road so better kep my doors locked its just wrong (my opinion)


----------



## jamie1977

momentofmadness said:


> Like I said Jamie.. I have a true Romany friend.. a true Romany would not leave rubbish about.. they would not cause havoc in the local town, They wouldn't dream of taking anything tha wasn't there's. They have great respect for themselves and all they meet.. But there are very few TRUE Romany's about..


And that makes up my complaint. The OP uses the term "Gypsy", which relates to a certain line of traveller. They also try and hint (as do others) that all the rest of the travelling community regardless of their lines/history deserve to be tarred as possible thieves all because they are travellers. That my friend is racism.


----------



## staceydawlz

does it really matter what term was used...lets be honest this thread did and does emply that travellers are thieves which is wrong!!


----------



## jamie1977

momentofmadness said:


> You know.. I have two true episodes that happened here.. via the same travellers.. I was about 14 years old
> 
> My mum.. she broke down in her cortina.. with all our tack in the car.. Two came over and asked if they could help.. she explained.. and they got my mum a lift home and said they would watch the car... True to their word they did..
> 
> The same community.. it was just near are school.. Same place my mum had broke down.. I was pedalling to the farm past them.. some kids came chasing me with a broom handle.. I pedalled as fast as I could whilst they were jeering.. cacking my pants..... And got away..
> 
> A couple of days later.. two lads were leaving school on bike and a bunch of the travellers kids chased them.. they poke the broom handle through the spokes of one of the lads wheels sending him over the handle bars... The kids jeered and laughed and a passer by rang the police and an ambulance.. Funny... the kids vanished.. and nothing was ever done about it.. the school requested no one walked or rode their bikes past the site.. as it was un safe.. they provided extra transport.. The kids was in hospital from his injuries and the bike was quite damaged..
> 
> So stand by what you think.. of them.. I have my own opinions.. And own experiences of which to go by.. And I will stand by them...


And as you pointed out there are good people and bad people in the travelling community. So it is unfair to think they are all thieves just as much as it would be foolish to think they are all trustworthy. But as I said and one or two others have, if this thread was about a group of black people this thread would not be as long, as it would of been closed.


----------



## jamie1977

hawksport said:


> Isn't that racist?


Don't try that one, read the rest (which you conviently did not "quote" me on  )


----------



## jamie1977

hawksport said:


> I quoted the whole post, check back. It seems to me racism is ok as long as it isn't your race


No I have no grounds to make a formal complaint for comments about Irish Travellers as I am not one. But that has not stopped me standing up for them in this thread either.

As I have continually stated sterotyping a whole race whether an irish traveller, a romany, black, white, welsh, english, american or etc is racist.

But my links to Gypsies allow my to exercise my rights to seek advice via EHRC for further action for comments made here.


----------



## jamie1977

jamie1977 said:


> And as you pointed out there are good people and bad people in the travelling community. So it is unfair to think they are all thieves just as much as it would be foolish to think they are all trustworthy. But as I said and one or two others have, *if this thread was about a group of black people this thread would not be as long, as it would of been closed.*


But because this thread is about "Gypsies" my reporting has led to a mod joining in and not addressing my concerns of racism. So this has now left me with EHRC as the next step.


----------



## momentofmadness

jamie1977 said:


> *But because this thread is about "Gypsies" my reporting has led to a mod joining in* and not addressing my concerns of racism. So this has now left me with EHRC as the next step.


Jamie I don't quite understand what you are getting at here?


----------

